# Back to the court...



## Dale Mabry (Jul 12, 2004)

Well, I am getting back into tennis again.  Because of this, I am switching to a performance based training program.  I will be performing a dynamic warm up I designed to increase flexibility and mobility every day I perform an activity regardless of what it is. I have also put together an agility program with drills that I chose specifically for tennis and to improve my weak points.  I will be posting only my progress and maybe some weight stuff.  This should allow me to tweak the program to my needs.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 12, 2004)

You might want to share some of your training info with Mayo. He also plays a lot of tennis.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 12, 2004)

Cool... nice change of pace to see a journal like this.  Good luck.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 13, 2004)

Well, here is the weight program, it is a 2 day split.

Lower Body

Power Snatch      6 reps
Power Clean        6 reps
Squat                10 reps
Side Lunge          10 reps
Leg Curl              10 reps
Twisting back ext 10 reps

4 sets of each

Upper Body
Push Jerk   10 rep
DB Bench   same
DB Row      Same
DB Curl      Same
DB Tri ext   Same
Cable Twist Same


Do upper and lower 2x per week, explosive, light weights.  I will increase % of 1rm every week until I get in the groove.  Then I will increase weight and drop upper body reps by 2 and lower body reps by 1.  I will do this again after a week.  Once I get my mojo going, my rep scheme will eventually be similar to this...

Week 1
Lower 70%@6 reps
Upper 70%@10 reps

Week 2
Lower 75%@5reps
Upper 75%@8 reps

Week 3
Lower 80%@4 reps
Upper 80%@6 reps

I will then repeat the rep schem for week 1, but with the weights from week 2 and so on.  I figure in 2 weeks for tweaking, by the 3rd week I will have my weights.  After 8 total weeks, I will prolly detrain for 2 weeks and then do something else.  I am sick today so I won't be hitting the weights.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 25, 2004)

Oh shizzle, I finally got around to doing this.  Here was Mondays stuff

Dynamic Warmup
Plyometrics
Ankle jumps  4 sets of 20
Backboard jumps  5x10
Repetitive split step jumps  5x10
Long stride sprint jumps   5x10
SPinning bounds  2 full lengths of bball court


Tuesday
Dynamic Warm Up
Z lines  5 sets each side
M Lines 5 sets each side
Side Shuffle  5 sets full court
Carioca  5 sets full court

Lat Pulldown  90lbs 4 sets of 15
Oblique twist 40lbs 4 sets of 15
Forearm flexion  10lbs 4 sets of 15
Forearm Extension  10lbs 4 sets of 15

Wednesday (today)  Off Day
2 hours of tennis ( My ass and legs are so sore from the plyos I have no idea how this is going to go.

I have also dropped from 219 to 214 in 2 weeks.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 25, 2004)

Don't Strain yourself.  Is this a new thing Once a month workouts


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 27, 2004)

More like once every 2 months.   

Anyway...

Thursday

Dynamic Warmup
Plyometrics
Ankle jumps 4 sets of 20
Backboard jumps 5x10
Repetitive split step jumps 5x10

Jump Rope 5 sets of 100

Pec Deck   90 lbs 4 sets of 12
DB Shoulder Press  30lbs 4 sets of 12
Tri Pushdown  100lbs 4 sets of 12

Friday

Dynamic Warm Up
Z lines 5 sets each side
M Lines 5 sets each side
Side Shuffle 5 sets full court
Carioca 5 sets full court


1 legged press  90 4 sets of 12
leg curl 120 3 sets of 12
Leg extension  90 4 sets of 12
Reverse hyperextension unilateral 2 sets of 12
                                 bilateral  2 sets of 12


I know, I know, I am using pussy weights, but I have about 20 lbs I want to shed in order to be quicker, and that ain't gonna happen on a bulking routine.  I am looking to get down to around 195 or so.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 2, 2004)

Sooo, I am going to keep doing what i have been doing, with just one or two changes.

*Monday and Thursday*
Dynamic Warmup
Plyometrics
Ankle jumps 4 sets of 20
Backboard jumps 5x10
Repetitive split step jumps 5x10
Striding bounds
Jump Rope 5 sets of 100


*Tuesday and Friday*

Dynamic Warm Up
Z lines 5 sets each side
M Lines 5 sets each side
Side Shuffle 5 sets full court
Carioca 5 sets full court

Monday will be back bis, Tuesday Forearms and obliques, Thursday Chest shoulders and tris, and Friday will be legs.  Once I get situated with this routine, I will do a modified westside routine instead, but I need to work on getting strength back for that.


On a side note, I am shedding fat ridculously right now.  I even have definition in the area where the rectus abdominus inserts into the pelvis, I have never had that before.  Despite the increased definition, I have only lost like 3lbs, but my abdomen skinfold has dropped by 6mm.  Crazy.


----------

